# Need Help (Bear Hunting)



## Cowboy145

Hey everybody, I was lucky enough to draw my very first bear tag this year. It is the summer hunt over bait and I have no idea what I am doing. But I am willing to learn. I have a few questions and if someone could help me answer them I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance. 
1. Can I use a Barrel to hold bait at the stand?
2. Can I gut and skin the bear and just leave the sex organs for identification?
3. Can I carry a side arm while I re-bait?
4. Can I use yellow perch from fish lake as bait?
5. Can I carry a bow and a rifle at the same time while I was hunting?

Any help would be great.


----------



## turkinator

Welcome to the site!

I drew a bear tag in 2015 and had a great time! I was in your same boat. I had never been bear hunting before and knew I had a ton to learn.

My first suggestion for you is to read the proclamation. All of your questions can be answered in the proclamation and that should be your go to source for information about the rules/laws of bear hunting.

Second suggestion would be to use the search function on this site and research some of the past posts about bear hunting. There have been some good ones and you can learn a ton by just reading those posts. It will also give you an idea of some people you could reach out to if you have specific questions. You can even send PM's to those people and ask specific questions. All the people I did this with were more than willing to help out and they provided me with great information about bear hunting.

After that, you should have some questions that can't be answered by the proclamation that you could post on here. I think if you did that you would have a better chance of getting some good replies. 

And most importantly, make sure to post about your hunt and other hunts as well. People are more likely to open up when they see you contributing to the forum and not just showing up to ask for help.

Hope that Helps!


----------



## Cowboy145

turkinator said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> I drew a bear tag in 2015 and had a great time! I was in your same boat. I had never been bear hunting before and knew I had a ton to learn.
> 
> My first suggestion for you is to read the proclamation. All of your questions can be answered in the proclamation and that should be your go to source for information about the rules/laws of bear hunting.
> 
> Second suggestion would be to use the search function on this site and research some of the past posts about bear hunting. There have been some good ones and you can learn a ton by just reading those posts. It will also give you an idea of some people you could reach out to if you have specific questions. You can even send PM's to those people and ask specific questions. All the people I did this with were more than willing to help out and they provided me with great information about bear hunting.
> 
> After that, you should have some questions that can't be answered by the proclamation that you could post on here. I think if you did that you would have a better chance of getting some good replies.
> 
> And most importantly, make sure to post about your hunt and other hunts as well. People are more likely to open up when they see you contributing to the forum and not just showing up to ask for help.
> 
> Hope that Helps!


Hey Thank you, Ill start looking into older post. 
The proclamation is a little unclear on my questions.


----------



## elkhunterUT

Congrats Cowboy145 on the tag!! What unit did you draw? I have a multi-season tag for the Nebo unit so I will also be baiting in the summer.

Here are some answers to your initial questions and references to the proclamation page to help you:

1. Can I use a Barrel to hold bait at the stand? Short answer is NO - bait cannot be contained in anything metal, see page 23-24 of of the 2017 Utah Black Bear Guidebook

2. Can I gut and skin the bear and just leave the sex organs for identification? Yes evidence of the bear's sex must remain attached to the bear's carcass or pelt until a division employee checks the bear & attaches a permanent tag (report kill within 48 hours of actual kill). See page 26 of guidebook

3. Can I carry a side arm while I re-bait? Yes - 2nd amendment right, not sure it says anything about this in the guidebook. This could get sticky though if you shot at or killed a bear when your hunt was not open since you can start baiting May 20th but not actually hunt until June 3rd. Just be careful!!

4. Can I use yellow perch from fish lake as bait? See page 24 - You may use nongame fish as bait, except fish listed as prohibited in Utah Admin. Rule
R657-13. You may not use any other species of protected wildlife as bait. I am honestly not sure if yellow perch are considered non-game or not - you will have to do some more research on that by calling a division office or looking in the fishing guidebook.

5. Can I carry a bow and a rifle at the same time while I was hunting? Because your summer hunt is an "Any Weapon" hunt without dogs, you can carry and hunt with a firearm and/or a bow. Also see pages 20-21 for legal firearms and equipment use during the hunt. 

Good luck and have fun - this will be my first time with a tag for bear but I have been part of other hunts. It is a blast and I know I am very excited for my hunt!!

If you don't know already, you will have to register your bait stations that you plan to bait from with the DWR (you can have up to 2 stations). See page 24 in the guidebook for instructions on registering your bait. Jump on this soon if you haven't already done it as the registration period opened on April 3rd.

If I can answer any other questions or be of help to you, let me know.


----------



## Cowboy145

elkhunterUT said:


> Congrats Cowboy145 on the tag!! What unit did you draw? I have a multi-season tag for the Nebo unit so I will also be baiting in the summer.
> 
> Here are some answers to your initial questions and references to the proclamation page to help you:
> 
> 1. Can I use a Barrel to hold bait at the stand? Short answer is NO - bait cannot be contained in anything metal, see page 23-24 of of the 2017 Utah Black Bear Guidebook
> 
> 2. Can I gut and skin the bear and just leave the sex organs for identification? Yes evidence of the bear's sex must remain attached to the bear's carcass or pelt until a division employee checks the bear & attaches a permanent tag (report kill within 48 hours of actual kill). See page 26 of guidebook
> 
> 3. Can I carry a side arm while I re-bait? Yes - 2nd amendment right, not sure it says anything about this in the guidebook. This could get sticky though if you shot at or killed a bear when your hunt was not open since you can start baiting May 20th but not actually hunt until June 3rd. Just be careful!!
> 
> 4. Can I use yellow perch from fish lake as bait? See page 24 - You may use nongame fish as bait, except fish listed as prohibited in Utah Admin. Rule
> R657-13. You may not use any other species of protected wildlife as bait. I am honestly not sure if yellow perch are considered non-game or not - you will have to do some more research on that by calling a division office or looking in the fishing guidebook.
> 
> 5. Can I carry a bow and a rifle at the same time while I was hunting? Because your summer hunt is an "Any Weapon" hunt without dogs, you can carry and hunt with a firearm and/or a bow. Also see pages 20-21 for legal firearms and equipment use during the hunt.
> 
> Good luck and have fun - this will be my first time with a tag for bear but I have been part of other hunts. It is a blast and I know I am very excited for my hunt!!
> 
> If you don't know already, you will have to register your bait stations that you plan to bait from with the DWR (you can have up to 2 stations). See page 24 in the guidebook for instructions on registering your bait. Jump on this soon if you haven't already done it as the registration period opened on April 3rd.
> 
> If I can answer any other questions or be of help to you, let me know.


Hey thank you so much for your input. I drew the Fish Lake tag.
So as for the the Perch, I found some info on pg 12 of the fishing proc. But it does not say for like bear bait wise. Then on pg 23 it says things about you CAN just through them away. (If they are from fish lake) However on pg 27 they say it is a game fish. (can't be wasted)

But I will check with an officer first.

Thanks again.


----------



## Cowboy145

Oh I have another one.

Can I start using scents now? or before I start Baiting? Like Honey, or black lickorish smell, or vanilla?


----------



## CPAjeff

Cowboy145 said:


> Can I start using sense now? or before I start Baiting? Like Honey, or black lickorish smell, or vanilla?


Using sense is highly recommended - like common sense or the other five senses. 

As far as scents go, I believe they are in the category of baits/attractants and can't be used until the baiting season opens for your tag.


----------



## johnnycake

Having not really looked into it, I would imagine the using perch as bait exception in the fishing proclamation is only as bait for fishing activities.


----------



## Cowboy145

Thanks for all the input guys, learning lots here.


----------



## AF CYN

Cowboy145 said:


> Oh I have another one.
> 
> Can I start using scents now? or before I start Baiting? Like Honey, or black lickorish smell, or vanilla?


I wouldn't use scents until you have bait in the area--you don't want them to come in and find no food. As far as legality, I don't know on that one.

Bears love the smell of anise, beaver castor, bananas, butterscotch and other sweet flavors.


----------



## Kevin D

AF CYN said:


> I wouldn't use scents until you have bait in the area--you don't want them to come in and find no food.


Yup, counter productive to have a bear associate your attractant scent with no food even if it were legal.


----------



## Cowboy145

Thanks everybody!!
Nobody wants to give me oil or backed goods. kinda discouraging.


----------



## johnnycake

Cowboy145 said:


> Thanks everybody!!
> Nobody wants to give me oil or backed goods. kinda discouraging.


The fry oil is pretty much not going to happen anymore since they can sell it to a biofuel company--odds are they are under contract. Technically, the bakeries can't sell you the expired doughnuts/etc (former baker here) as it creates a liability issue--even though people are not going to be eating them, they have to assume that is why you are buying the old products.

Seriously, popcorn with jello packets + a honey burn should be all you need. Maybe one of those giant bear lollipops on a rope that you can hang from a tree, to help them stick around longer.


----------



## turkinator

You can try going to IFA/Cal Ranch type stores and see if they have any torn/ripped bags of dog food/grain they will sell you for cheap. Pour cheap syrup all over it. I also emptied out my food storage of any old food we weren't going to eat. Extra or over ripe veggies or fruit from the garden. Save bacon grease or any used cooking oil you use at home. 

Those are a few things that worked for me. But I'd strongly consider the popcorn suggestion! Keeping a bait site stocked once bears start hitting it is a ton of work! Packing giant trash bags full of popcorn and jello packets is much easier than packing a 50lb bag of dog food to a bait site.


----------



## elkantlers

Don't buy syrup. It is super easy and cheap to make. Just combine Sugar, maple extract and water together and bring to a boil. You can make it for pennies compared to buying it. I make several gallons at a time. 
As for the fry grease, I surprised your having a hard time getting it. I have never been turned down when asking for it. I have 25 gallons right now in plastic containers. Just ask your local mom and pop burger joint and they will likely give it to you. I take them a metal bucket and they will drain their fryer grease right into the bucket while it's hot. Saves them some work too.


----------



## Cowboy145

Thank everybody will give the mom and pop places a shot.

Pop corn is what I was leaning towards because it so light and cheap. 

Are the bear lolliepop's aloud in Utah?


----------



## Fishrmn

Kevin D said:


> Yup, counter productive to have a bear associate your attractant scent with no food even if it were legal.


Just curious. What makes you say "even if it were legal"?



> R657-33-14. Use of Bait.
> (1)(a) A person who has obtained a limited entry bear archery permit may use archery tackle only, even when hunting bear away from the bait station.
> 
> (b) A person who has obtained a limited entry bear permit for a season and hunt unit that allows baiting may use firearms and archery equipment as provided in R657-33-6.
> 
> (c) Bear lured to a bait station may only be taken using firearms and archery equipment approved by the Wildlife Board and described in the guidebook for taking bear.
> 
> (d) A person may establish or use no more than two bait stations. The bait stations may only be used during an open season.
> 
> (e) Bear lured to a bait station may not be taken with dogs.
> 
> (f) Bait may not be contained in or include any metal, glass, porcelain, plastic, cardboard, or paper.
> 
> (g) The bait station must be marked with a sign provided by the division and posted within 10 feet of the bait.
> 
> (2)(a) Bait may be placed only in areas open to hunting and only during the open seasons.
> 
> (b) All materials used as bait must be removed within 72 hours after the close of the season or within 72 hours after the person or persons, who are registered for that bait station harvest a bear.
> 
> (3) A person may use nongame fish as bait, except those listed as prohibited in Rule R657-13 and the guidebook of the Wildlife Board for Taking Fish and Crayfish. No other species of protected wildlife may be used as bait.
> 
> (4)(a) Domestic livestock or its parts, including processed meat scraps, may be used as bait.
> 
> (b) A person using domestic livestock or their parts for bait must have in possession:
> 
> (i) a certificate of brand inspection, bill of sale, or other proof of ownership or legal possession.
> 
> (5) Bait may not be placed within:
> 
> (a) 100 yards of water or a public road or designated trail;
> 
> (b) 1/2 mile of any permanent dwelling or campground; or
> 
> (c) any area identified as potentially increasing nuisance bear activity by the division.
> 
> (6) Violations of this rule and the guidebook of the Wildlife Board for taking and pursuing bear concerning baiting on federal lands may be a violation of federal regulations and prosecuted under federal law.


Can't find anything in the Utah Code, or the Utah Administrative Code that prohibits scent for luring bears.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## elkhunterUT

Fishrmn,
I think he was just referring to the fact that it wouldn't make sense to put scent attractant out until you can actually start baiting and it is not legal to begin baiting for the June 3rd summer season until May 20th (2 weeks prior to the hunt opener).
He was not saying using scent attractants are illegal.


----------



## Oppertunist

I have a Utah summer bear tag and have been inquiring and looking for reasonable bait options. The places I used to acquire bait (grocery stores, bakeries, old bread, etc.) seem to have disappeared unless you have a personal contact or may work at one of these locations (just how things have progressed). In my search I have made contact with one connection that seems to have promise. They have sold most of the bait for the year&#8230;you may be able to pick up of some small quantities (M&M, Lifesaver gummies, frosting, syrup, etc.) like I have purchased. I would have liked to buy some of the dog food and/or other items they had but that has all been sold. I did ask about more coming in but it probably would only be economical if a group went in together to purchase bulk bait (a truck load or something of the sort). I would be highly interested in this option if enough others wanted to work something out together. If you know of anyone who has a bear tag for this year and is considering baiting please feel free to have them contact me if they might be interested [I have also listed the direct contact information below because I wanted to share the information].
This is the contact info: Irby Hayden (Star Valley Wyoming)	www.rockymountainbearbaits.com


----------



## elkantlers

You can get sweet feed (horse feed covered in molasses) at IFA or other feed stores for around $15/50lbs. Thats .30 a lb. I use this all the time and the bears love it. I don't pour it in a pile either. I scatter an ice cream bucket full over the whole bait site. The bears will spend hours getting every morsel off the ground. They will use their claws like a rake and get it all.


----------



## Cowboy145

Thanks for all the advise guys!!


----------



## turkinator

Bear suckers are legal if you use a rope to tie it down. Can't use anything metal if I remember right, but you may want to check the proc.


----------



## kdog

The other way to do popcorn is to talk to the movie theaters in your area, they will give you thier old popcorn after hours since they have to throw it away. sure beats popping it all.


----------



## Cowboy145

Ok guys, What kind or area should I be baiting in? Like, What should I look for? Should I be up high on down low in the Cedars?


----------



## elkantlers

#1 Look for tracks. either fresh or areas you have seen them over the years
#2 Water. bears like water and drink a lot of it.
#3 Cover. bears feel more comfortable in cover. I like thick pines.
#4 Elevation. We have baited them from 7000' to 9200'. Personally, I don't think elevation is as much of a concern as the first 3. they will come to your bait if they smell it.


----------



## swbuckmaster

First reason I wouldn't use perch is because it's a game fish. Second reason is it will stink. Nothing like sitting next to a blow flie infested stinking mess all day.
Third if you kill a bear you will have to pack that stinking mess out. Fourth think about it if you eat meat it fills you up faster and stays in your gut longer. Do you really want a fed bear? Cake and donuts work great because you can eat a ton of it and your hungry 30 minutes later and come in more.

Bears will eat anything you put out. They may have personal favorites in a pile but when those are gone they will eat what's left until the pile is gone. 

Don't let your pile go empty or the bears may move on to another area. 

I used a lot of popcorn in my piles because it was light and easy to make. I used to huge pots and cooked it on the stove in my house. Then made the stuff you do popcorn balls with and poured it on and mixed it with a big stick. Probably over kill. Should have just dumped it on the pile.

You seriously can bait bears as easy or as hard as you want. They don't care

As far as areas think 6500 to 7500 ft elevation and riparian zones. Know the prevailing wind directions morning and evening. Use it to your advantage for getting your bait scent out and keeping you from getting winded. Also don't set your stand so your baking in the sun all day or looking I to the sun when your shooting. 

Last share your hunt good or bad. Nothing worse then a guy who comes on the site for questions ect and doesn't share in return. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## highcountryfever

swbuckmaster said:


> First reason I wouldn't use perch is because it's a game fish. Second reason is it will stink. Nothing like sitting next to a blow flie infested stinking mess all day.
> Third if you kill a bear you will have to pack that stinking mess out. Fourth think about it if you eat meat it fills you up faster and stays in your gut longer. Do you really want a fed bear? Cake and donuts work great because you can eat a ton of it and your hungry 30 minutes later and come in more.
> 
> Bears will eat anything you put out. They may have personal favorites in a pile but when those are gone they will eat what's left until the pile is gone.
> 
> Don't let your pile go empty or the bears may move on to another area.
> 
> I used a lot of popcorn in my piles because it was light and easy to make. I used to huge pots and cooked it on the stove in my house. Then made the stuff you do popcorn balls with and poured it on and mixed it with a big stick. Probably over kill. Should have just dumped it on the pile.
> 
> You seriously can bait bears as easy or as hard as you want. They don't care
> 
> As far as areas think 6500 to 7500 ft elevation and riparian zones. Know the prevailing wind directions morning and evening. Use it to your advantage for getting your bait scent out and keeping you from getting winded. Also don't set your stand so your baking in the sun all day or looking I to the sun when your shooting.
> 
> Last share your hunt good or bad. Nothing worse then a guy who comes on the site for questions ect and doesn't share in return.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The only thing I don't necessarily agree with is letting your bait pile go empty. I left one pile for over a week without restocking and the bears still came in everyday scratching at the ground and licking the trees.

I guess it all depends on what bait you use. If you are just using dry bait like bread and donuts then it would be more critical to keep it stocked up. In my case we had grease and ice cream we poured over the top which soaked in to the ground. I think that is the main reason I still had bears when my pile of bread ran out.


----------



## elkhunterUT

I am curious this year to see if having a bear lollipop at my bait sites will help to keep bears active at the site when the bait pile runs out.

We will find out in a few weeks :grin:


----------



## elkantlers

Thats exactly what they are supposed to do. However, I have seen them come in and work a sucker over when there is a bunch of bait a few feet away.


----------



## 35whelen

So what's the verdict on scents and attractants? Are we talking without bait permit? Cause I would think that's illegal. Because I think the proclamation defines baits and its definition includes scents and attractants. I talked with a guy the other day that says he always does a burn when he's hunting bears, even on Otc spot and stalk or with hounds. He just does a burn at the start of the outing. I wasn't sure if that was on the up and up. Anyone else know?


----------



## Kevin D

35whelen said:


> So what's the verdict on scents and attractants? Are we talking without bait permit? Cause I would think that's illegal. Because I think the proclamation defines baits and its definition includes scents and attractants. I talked with a guy the other day that says he always does a burn when he's hunting bears, even on Otc spot and stalk or with hounds. He just does a burn at the start of the outing. I wasn't sure if that was on the up and up. Anyone else know?


I'm with you, pretty sure it's illegal. The proclamation defines bait as "any animal, mineral, or plant material" with the intent to "lure, attract, or entice" a bear. A honey burn would fall definitely into the "bait" category in my nonlawyerly opinion and thus all bait restrictions would apply.


----------



## Fishrmn

_EVERYTHING_ and I do mean everything, is either animal, mineral, or vegetable.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Cowboy145

Thanks guys, been out looking for spots to bait. But there is still lots of snow and mud. Its a mess!! But we will try again.


----------



## Cowboy145

swbuckmaster said:


> First reason I wouldn't use perch is because it's a game fish. Second reason is it will stink. Nothing like sitting next to a blow flie infested stinking mess all day.
> Third if you kill a bear you will have to pack that stinking mess out. Fourth think about it if you eat meat it fills you up faster and stays in your gut longer. Do you really want a fed bear? Cake and donuts work great because you can eat a ton of it and your hungry 30 minutes later and come in more.
> 
> Bears will eat anything you put out. They may have personal favorites in a pile but when those are gone they will eat what's left until the pile is gone.
> 
> Don't let your pile go empty or the bears may move on to another area.
> 
> I used a lot of popcorn in my piles because it was light and easy to make. I used to huge pots and cooked it on the stove in my house. Then made the stuff you do popcorn balls with and poured it on and mixed it with a big stick. Probably over kill. Should have just dumped it on the pile.
> 
> You seriously can bait bears as easy or as hard as you want. They don't care
> 
> As far as areas think 6500 to 7500 ft elevation and riparian zones. Know the prevailing wind directions morning and evening. Use it to your advantage for getting your bait scent out and keeping you from getting winded. Also don't set your stand so your baking in the sun all day or looking I to the sun when your shooting.
> 
> Last share your hunt good or bad. Nothing worse then a guy who comes on the site for questions ect and doesn't share in return.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Oh Ya. I'll keep everybody posted, and I should have most of the scouting/hunt and hopefully the kill on my youtube page.


----------



## Cowboy145

Hey guys I got another question. So I just sent in my 2 GPS locations, and after i mailed it. I got to looking at my spots again on google earth. The proc says I need to be 1/2 mile from dwellings and campsites. But this is Utah and you can pretty much camp just off the any dirt road on the mountain. My question is when the proc says "campsite" are they meaning a designated campsite or some pull of on the road?

Any help would be great.


----------



## TheHunted

One of my two bait sites is maybe 500 yards from a mountain camp site and not much further from the dirt road. I was worried the DWR wouldn't approve. I got my approval/authorization for the bait site a few weeks ago. If they don't approve no worries, you still have time to re-apply for another site.


----------



## Cowboy145

TheHunted said:


> One of my two bait sites is maybe 500 yards from a mountain camp site and not much further from the dirt road. I was worried the DWR wouldn't approve. I got my approval/authorization for the bait site a few weeks ago. If they don't approve no worries, you still have time to re-apply for another site.


Hey, thank you for your responce.
How did you get your responce? I mailed in my request and the 10 dollars. Did they email you or snail mail? and did you go pick up your bear bait site signs?


----------



## TheHunted

Cowboy145 said:


> TheHunted said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my two bait sites is maybe 500 yards from a mountain camp site and not much further from the dirt road. I was worried the DWR wouldn't approve. I got my approval/authorization for the bait site a few weeks ago. If they don't approve no worries, you still have time to re-apply for another site.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thank you for your responce.
> How did you get your responce? I mailed in my request and the 10 dollars. Did they email you or snail mail? and did you go pick up your bear bait site signs?
Click to expand...

I applied in person at the DWR office the very first day/morning I could. It took about 12 days to hear back. They called me and told me both my sites were approved and asked if I wanted my signs mailed to me or if I wanted to come pick them up. I had them mailed to me, 5 days later I had the bait site authorization and signs.


----------



## Cowboy145

TheHunted said:


> I applied in person at the DWR office the very first day/morning I could. It took about 12 days to hear back. They called me and told me both my sites were approved and asked if I wanted my signs mailed to me or if I wanted to come pick them up. I had them mailed to me, 5 days later I had the bait site authorization and signs.


Hey thank you for the info, good luck on your hunt.


----------



## TheHunted

Hey thank you for the info, good luck on your hunt.[/QUOTE]

Thanks! Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Cowboy145

Does anybody know if I am supposed to wear orange, sense it is a any weapon hunt?


----------



## 35whelen

I could be wrong but I believe you don't have to unless there is another centerfire rifle hunt running concurrently


----------



## Kevin D

Bear and lion are classified as small game in Utah and thus small game regulations apply. No hunter orange is required.


----------



## Cowboy145

Thanks everybody for the input. We got out bait sites approved and it is looking good so far. Got some cubbyholes built.


----------



## elkantlers

Good luck. I've seen your youtube videos and can tell your getting excited.


----------



## Cowboy145

Hey every body, So i have had bait out now for 5 days, and nothing has come in yet. Should I try moving my bait stations? or keep waiting?

I'm using Popcorn, marshmallows, Syrup, Vanilla extract, Anis oil, Kool-aid.

So I feel like i'm getting enough scent out there, but still no sign of bear. 

Also the dang squirrels and chipmunks keep tearing down my bait permit signs. (anybody else had this problem?) 

Any suggestions would be awesome. thanks guys!


----------



## elkantlers

Are you seeing any bear tracks in the area you are baiting? If there are bears in the area you should be getting hit within 5 days.

One thing to try is an oil drag. tie an old shirt to a rope, soak it in fry oil, and then drag it from your bait to other areas. I have made drags as long as 5 miles. If a bear crosses that drag they will follow it to your bait.


----------



## Cowboy145

elkantlers said:


> Are you seeing any bear tracks in the area you are baiting? If there are bears in the area you should be getting hit within 5 days.
> 
> One thing to try is an oil drag. tie an old shirt to a rope, soak it in fry oil, and then drag it from your bait to other areas. I have made drags as long as 5 miles. If a bear crosses that drag they will follow it to your bait.


No, have not seen any tracks. But did find some scat near by when I chose the spot. Not much bear sign, but friends and other hunts assure me there are bear in the area.


----------



## swbuckmaster

They will find it. patients 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy145

Still nothing, did a some more bear crack and a honey burn yesterday. Hope it helps out, will go check it tomorrow.


----------



## elkhunterUT

Cowboy - what elevation is your bait site at? You might be too low if you have put a lot of scent out and had the bait out for a bit with no results, though it can take some time for bears to find your bait. If you know there are bears around, don't get too impatient just yet. Boars will start to get active looking for Sows in heat and will cover ground.

You could also try the soaked rag in grease and pull it around with a rope from your bait site to all of the trails out and beyond the area to lay down a scent trail to your bait.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

I had one bait station take 17 days to get hit. But when they started it was impossible to keep it completely full all the time. I would go back every other day and fill it and it was empty every time I went back. And I put out a ton of food and made it hard to get down to as well.


----------



## johnnycake

I helped out on a bait station a few years back that took about 3 weeks to get hit, but like muley's experience, it was lights out fast after they started getting hit. The tag holder ended up taking a gorgeous 6' strawberry blonde bear, but had 2 other really big boars hitting the site. One was a giant, jet black boar that originally made us judge the 6' strawberry as a maybe 5' bear. 

Remember, it only takes 1! But if by 3 weeks you are still getting nothing even with rag trails I'd try a different area.


----------



## Cowboy145

Bear guys!! Bear! Finally


----------



## Cowboy145

Just my luck the hunt starts and he is no where to be found. 

He has not been back to the bait sight in 8 days.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

Something I did and I don't know that it made a huge difference, but every time I visited the bait site I would dump a bottle of liquid smoke to sort of ring the dinner bell.


----------



## Cowboy145

Thanks for the advice, will head up today and put out a lot more scent.


----------



## AF CYN

Be patient. The bear rut is just starting and they'll be more and more on the move.


----------



## TheHunted

If you haven't tried it yet get some grease and pour it all over your bait site, even in the dirt. When a bear does show up, or any animal, it'll track that grease all over the woods leading more bears to your site. I've had 5 different bears hit my site, I just can't get em to come in when I'm there. It's like they know my work schedule!


----------



## Cowboy145

Yes I have done that. Have had 3 bears total now.

Including this little guy, which is the only one that comes in in the daytime.


----------



## Cowboy145

Cowboy145 said:


> Yes I have done that. Have had 3 bears total now.
> 
> Including this little guy, which is the only one that comes in in the daytime.


I would have a hard time shooting him. He looks too young, but this is my first bear hunt so IDK for sure.


----------



## johnnycake

Aww, look at his widdle face and mickey mouse ears! 

Yeah, I don't think you'd enjoy shooting him even on the last day. That looks like last year's cub.


----------



## Cowboy145

Ya, so hopefully something else comes in. (bigger)


----------



## AF CYN

Try an estrous sow bear bomb (you can buy it on Amazon or at Cabela's). It'll bring in the big boys. I tried it on my bear hunt a few years ago and had good success.


----------



## AF CYN

johnnycake said:


> Aww, look at his widdle face and mickey mouse ears!
> 
> Yeah, I don't think you'd enjoy shooting him even on the last day. That looks like last year's cub.


My friend's son shot a little one like that two years ago. He said the rug looked like a bathroom mat. :grin:


----------



## johnnycake

AF CYN said:


> My friend's son shot a little one like that two years ago. He said the rug looked like a bathroom mat. :grin:


:mrgreen: Should have made it into a teddy bear!


----------



## elkantlers

I would really consider moving bait sites.
I believe that every bear in the area will hit your bait. Apparently you don't have any large bears in the area.

I would move higher up the mountain to a deep pine canyon and start a new bait ASAP. Use Anise oil and stinky fish and you will have bears there in a few days.

PM sent.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Imho he could move bait sites and never see another bear. This one has bears on it all ready. Big boars move 100's of miles looking this time of year for females. More will come. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## elkantlers

True, Boars do travel if there are not hot sows in his area. But there is no guarantee that one will come by that bait. If He moves to a different area he will get the bears to show up and will see totally different bears.
His choice, Wait and see if something different show up or move where you know there are different bears.


----------



## Cowboy145

Well guys baiting bears is a lot harder than I thought it was. haha


----------



## swbuckmaster

Cowboy145 said:


> Well guys baiting bears is a lot harder than I thought it was. haha


I lost 20 lbs on my hunt!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

The only way I'd consider moving your bait station is if you already know of somebody else who had a lot of activity at their station and is tagged out.


----------



## Cowboy145

I think moving bait is a lost cause. I think I'm going to try and call one in.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Dont call on or near your bait!
What happend to the bears you had on your bait? Did they go? Did you run out of bait? Did you bait near people and more people showed up and pressured the bears out? Lots of what senarios here!

Where did you bait? You can PM me if you like. 

I'm curious to know why you are failing at this point!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy145

I don't know for sure. There is a lot of people up there on the weekends. It got supper hot and I think the bears might have moved up the mountain. I never ran out of bait. So idk for sure.


----------



## swbuckmaster

I would think the bears you had on camera would keep showing up if they had food even if it was in the dark. Are you not still seeing them on your bait?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

If you ran out of bait and didn't keep it stocked that could be one of the reasons that they moved off.


----------



## Cowboy145

No, they all have moved on and no it never went completely dry. There was always something there to eat. Idk where they went.


----------



## swbuckmaster

I'm sorry you are having a hard time! Sucks to see someone put in a bunch of work and not have it pan out! How many days left in your hunt? 

For some reason I couldn't see your bear photos you posted. Are you baiting two bait sites? If not you need to keep one active with bears on it and do another one in a different location at a different elevation or different facing slope. Both should be in a riparian zone in thick cover. There is a reason you don't see bears very often. They like thick cover. People can pressure bears away from areas but if your a half mile or so away in a canyon without access shouldn't have problem with people pressure. 

Hopfully you still have time to adjust and pull this one off!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy145

swbuckmaster said:


> I'm sorry you are having a hard time! Sucks to see someone put in a bunch of work and not have it pan out! How many days left in your hunt?
> 
> For some reason I couldn't see your bear photos you posted. Are you baiting two bait sites? If not you need to keep one active with bears on it and do another one in a different location at a different elevation or different facing slope. Both should be in a riparian zone in thick cover. There is a reason you don't see bears very often. They like thick cover. People can pressure bears away from areas but if your a half mile or so away in a canyon without access shouldn't have problem with people pressure.
> 
> Hopfully you still have time to adjust and pull this one off!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have 5 days left, so I don't have the time to get a new place approved and start baiting. I had two sight rolling, but then I started getting bears on one and not the other so. I just kept up the one with bears and ditched the other. Brought all the bait from the bad sight to the good sight. Now its 3 weeks later and all the bears are gone. so idk. it sucks but i have had a blast. I would do a few things different next time.


----------



## swbuckmaster

People that say hunting over bait is unsporting or easy don't have a clue to how fun and hard it can be! Making it even more rewarding when it comes together. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## elkantlers

I would be on the phone with the DWR office in Price as soon as they open Monday morning. The people at that office are great and I would be surprised if they didn't get you a new COR before you can drive to pick it up. Have a bait set up by evening and you could very well have bears by the next evening. 
I certainly wouldn't give up. Bear tags are too hard to come by not to give it one last shot. 
I have set several baits and have always had bears within three to four days.


----------



## Cowboy145

My office is in Cedar City, but anyways. I think I'm giving up on the baiting, going to do it the old fashion way. I'll let you guy know how it goes.


----------

